# windows-protokoll - wie erreicht man es?



## Xzarus (30. April 2003)

es gibt unter windows ein protokoll, dass z.b. anzeigt, wann der computer an war!

das lässt sich erreichen über start ausführen!

leider weiß ich nicht weiter... kann mir irgentjemand bitte sagen, wie ich mir dieses protokoll angucken kann???

danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## dfd1 (1. Mai 2003)

Welches Windows hast du?? Ist immer etwas anders.

Aber bei WinXP:

Start -> Einstellungen
Klassisches Menü wählen falls nicht schon früher gemacht.
Verwaltung
Ereignisanzeige

Oder bei Start -> Ausführen das eingeben: 
%SystemRoot%\system32\eventvwr.msc /s

Greetz
dfd1 -> the only one


----------



## Xzarus (1. Mai 2003)

neeeee
ich habe win98


----------



## Sinac (1. Mai 2003)

Soweit ich weiß gabs das Erreignissprotokoll bei 98 noch nicht, oder?


----------



## Xzarus (1. Mai 2003)

auch nichts ähnliches???


----------



## Sinac (2. Mai 2003)

Hmpf, wüste ich jetzt auf jeden Fall nicht...
Musst sonst einfach mal googeln!


----------

